# Picture threads are cool



## lpw (Jan 12, 2007)

...so here's mine!

I'll try to limit myself to more unconventional shots (weird angles, closeups, strange behaviours, etc.) to keep things interesting.  Enjoy!

L.


----------



## lpw (Jan 12, 2007)

*"I am the bringer of evil"*

_P. ornata_ and fun with a LED flashlight


----------



## lpw (Jan 12, 2007)

Here's looking at you, kid.

_Heteroscodra maculata_








_P. ornata_.  Note the strange through-the-wiremesh effect.


----------



## lpw (Jan 12, 2007)

The glutton _B. smithi_








Note the "dead cricket storage" method:


----------



## lpw (Jan 12, 2007)

_Cyriopagopus schioedtei_ sling.  One of my favourite bugs.


----------



## lpw (Jan 12, 2007)

_Stromatopelma calceatum_ explores some Georgian Bay driftwood.














Some nice legs on this hottie:








Ready to launch... (and she did):


----------



## lpw (Jan 12, 2007)

That's what happens when _G. rosea_ attacks the water dish during refilling:








Note the urticating hairs stuck to the surface of the droplet:


----------



## lpw (Jan 12, 2007)

I really like this picture.  It's very... psychadelic.


----------



## lpw (Jan 12, 2007)

The first recorded evidence that _P. ornata_ are herbivorous:







Actually, she got really excited about me misting the enclosure and launched herself at the falling droplets.  Not affraid of a little water, that one.


----------



## lpw (Jan 12, 2007)

_Avicularia braunshauseni_.








Check out the contrast of blues and yellows/reds.  Man, avics are _cool_:








My my, how you have grown:


----------



## lpw (Jan 12, 2007)

Ok, that's the end of Round 1...  More later, after I do some rehousing.

Cheers,
L.


----------



## P. Novak (Jan 12, 2007)

very nice pics man and of course great collection, what kind of camera you using?


----------



## lpw (Jan 12, 2007)

Novak said:


> very nice pics man and of course great collection, what kind of camera you using?


Thanks, the bugs and I appreciate your kind words !  The camera is a Nikon D50 with the Micro-Nikkor 60mm macro lens.


----------



## Alice (Jan 12, 2007)

wow, those are some seriously cool shots!wish my cam could do that :wall:.

and of course nice ts - can't wait till my ornata gets that big and gorgeous.


----------



## Natemass (Jan 12, 2007)

nice pics and ya what kind of camera you using?


----------



## PinkLady (Jan 12, 2007)

Awesome pics and very nice T's!!!!


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 12, 2007)

very nice! I really like the water droplet with the urticating hairs! and I second the camera question.


----------



## lpw (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks, guys!

@Natemass and Arachnophilist:  Hint:  The camera question was already answered in this thread .


----------



## anderstd (Jan 12, 2007)

Very nice pictures.


----------



## The Shadow (Jan 13, 2007)

your pics pwn


----------



## lpw (Mar 5, 2007)

Here're some thirsty bugs...

_Poecilotheria ornata_:




















_Heteroscodra maculata_:







Cheers!


----------



## lpw (Mar 5, 2007)

And my newest baby, _Poecilotheria formosa_:


----------



## lpw (Mar 5, 2007)

Check out the blood-red fangs on this post-moult _B. smithi_.  Whoa...


----------



## tony77tony77 (Mar 5, 2007)

every nice shots!!!


----------



## Sharpy808 (Mar 5, 2007)

Great pics.. keep em coming.. nice collection also..


----------



## Ando55 (Mar 5, 2007)

Amazing Shots! Simply incredible I love the super fine and super clear details we can see in all your shots!   BTW how deep is that P ornata water dish?


----------



## lpw (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks guys, I'm glad you're enjoying the photos...   

Ando, that water "dish" is a large deli cup about 4" tall.  It's packed liberally with some plastic foliage to prevent things from drowning in it.  So far, so good.  .  There are two reasons for using such a tall water dish: (1) the water surface is at an elevation where the arboreal T is more likely to come into contact with it, and (2) it's easier for me to reach in and pull it out from the top of the display case.  _And_ I didn't have to build a special shelf.  Lazy, lazy, lazy...


----------



## lpw (Mar 6, 2007)

Ok, here's another one of my _H. mac._ looking all inconspicuous and camouflaged:


----------



## moose35 (Mar 6, 2007)

*cool t's nice pics*

very, very, very nice.............its feels like your going ;P in some hidden way.
    j/k
     nice t's btw (ohh did i already say that)


----------



## Becky (Mar 7, 2007)

Gorgeous pics and gorgeous spiders! The feet on that calceatum is my fav! And the U hairs in the water droplet!


----------



## lpw (Mar 11, 2007)

Aahhh, I've been meaning to do this for a long time: A photo study of the _Stromatopelma calceatum_ male.  What a uniquely spectacular bug!

The setup: a large hunk of driftwood held vertically by a Christmas tree stand.

I took a lot of pics, so let me get things going with a few collages.  These images are rather big, sorry.

Here we go.  Defense mechanism number one:  bolt up a tree trunk then freeze, perfectly flat against the trunk.  The feather-like setae on the legs form a tent-shaped structure, breaking up the contour of the spider and making it damn near invisible on bark.  Once in this position, the spider will sit perfectly still and be unresponsive to most poking and prodding.








Here're some carapace shots.  Aren't we cuddly?








A random collage:








More to come...


----------



## lpw (Mar 11, 2007)

Body and legs...




















It's a stretch...


----------



## lpw (Mar 11, 2007)

The "boy parts"...


----------



## lpw (Mar 11, 2007)

Just hanging in there...


----------



## lpw (Mar 11, 2007)

Some featherleg closeups.

Leg IV:








Leg I:








Legs I and II:








Miscallaneous...


----------



## lpw (Mar 11, 2007)

From the left now...


----------



## lpw (Mar 11, 2007)

Defense strategy number two: apparently, these arboreal spiders are not affraid of taking a dip under water to escape "predators"...  In the second pic, you can clearly see the air trapped by the setae of leg III.  The spider is almost fully submerged.














I finally "persuaded" it to re-emerge again.  Note the water droplets trapped in the setae.














Apparently, doing laps around the base of the Christmas tree stand was a fun thing to do:




















Finally, back in his cleaned-up home, we get one last glimpse of the tent-like setae on legs III and IV, this time from "below":








That's all, thanks for watching!


----------



## epiphone (Mar 12, 2007)

realy good:clap: very nice photos and spiders !


----------



## lpw (Sep 16, 2007)

More fun with LED flashlight...


----------



## lpw (Sep 16, 2007)

_P. ornata_


----------



## lpw (Sep 16, 2007)

The irritable Mr. _schioedtei_


----------



## lpw (Sep 16, 2007)

The late great...


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 17, 2007)

Great photos! I love the picture with the water bubble and the urticating hairs.. simply awesome! Your collection is magnificent as well!


----------

